# Current 2nd Year USC Directing/Film Production MFA Student AMA



## wknowles (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey all!

One of the admins asked me to create this thread in order to help out. I’m currently a second year student in the graduate Film Production program at USC, emphasizing writing and directing. If you have any questions about the application process or school curriculum please feel free to ask me here!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 23, 2020)

You said it's online only due to COVID... But how is that working so far as a production student? Have they communicated how that will work?


----------



## wknowles (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, they have. It's a bit difficult. This semester, I decided to primarily focus on theory and writing courses which still function really well online, so I've been able to manage okay. It's more complicated when it comes to production courses. Originally, productions were still going to function while following Covid-19 regulations for health and safety, but Los Angeles County did not grant permission to SCA for those productions, so they have been put on hold. Directing and cinematography classes are focusing more on theoretical applications and limited production, which generally would not be the case. There's been a lot of communicating back and forth between faculty and students on how exactly this can work best but it seems that the unfortunate reality is that the pandemic makes it nearly impossible for film production to exist normally for SCA.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2020)

wknowles said:


> but it seems that the unfortunate reality is that the pandemic makes it nearly impossible for film production to exist normally for SCA.


Yeah I figured as much. Can they get you equipment to practice on separately and remotely as a solo operation?


----------



## Ayoxo (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi can you show us your resume lland portfolio. I also want to apply for an MA in directing and want to get an idea of  what need


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering for all your writing samples, which font size, font did you use? Also did you double space everything? Thank you!


----------

